
Twelve months and 50M euros of GDPR fines - keydutch
https://www.immuniweb.com/blog/has-gdpr-been-kind-to-you-so-far.html
======
maeln
I am surprised at the number of data breach reported ( 89,271 mentioned in the
article). I thought it would be too difficult to enforce and company would
rather hide it. Or is it the tip of the iceberg ?

